

Visualization: pathfinding algorithms - rpon
http://www.ryanpon.com/animate

======
athst
very nice, thanks. just a note - for some reason when I'm using it (safari OS
X), the map keeps rendering on the bottom of the controls so you can't adjust
the parameters and see the map at the same time.

~~~
rpon
I'll take a look at that, thanks.

------
starseedlure
+1, love the different options/heuristics you can play around with.

------
jpettersson
Very cool!

------
frik
nice visualization!

